# Thinking of Leaving HGVC



## Arimaas (Apr 5, 2022)

So with this new Diamond acquisition my LV Blvd unit was made into an 8000 point unit, that I bought resale in I think 2017. I've gotten enough use out of it, and since I bought resale, don't feel too bad. I also own a Wyndham unit, and living in NY, Wyndham just has more properties on the East Coast. 

I thought maybe with the Diamond acquisition the resorts on the East Coast would increase, but it really doesn't appear that way for us resale owners. I am going to Ocean Club in July so maybe I will change my mind after that, but we are getting tired of Orlando and with the only other option really SC, so I was thinking of selling my HGVC and maybe picking up another Wyndham dead. I'd probably look to sell it for the same price I find a Wyndham dead at, which, may be nothing given the TUG classifieds. 

Is there any reason I should stick around? I haven't been following the merger discussions too closely, and now I am so far behind, but am I mistaken in my assumption that it doesn't look like I'll be able to really get any additional places here on the East Coast out of this acquisition as a resale owner? 

Thanks.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 5, 2022)

That appears to be the case. Another option could be to pick up Diamond resale points or weeks. Won't mix with your HGV points but doesn't cost much. Compare Diamond east coast resorts to Wyndham. I am not familiar with east coast.


----------



## californiarob (Apr 5, 2022)

Apr 05, 2022 (edited)
So HGVC and Diamond will still technically be separate until enough owners upgrade to HGVC MAX... And/or HGVC sells enough new "points packages in the HGVC MAX trust.... Very disappointed that HGVC was selling the Diamond acquisition as growth i properties that owners will have access to yet, even those that upgraded last year are being required to upgrade again if you want to participate in the MAX program opening up the soon to be rebranded Diamond properties.... I imagine that Diamond owners will have some expenses to bring many of the resorts up to Hilton standards.... I told them to suck wind during my presentation. They sold the Diamond acquisition as something we would have access to last year. But. NOOOO.... Only of you give us more money.... Even at HGVC Elite status.... Even after upgrading less than a year ago.... HGVC and Diamond owners alike should push back hard on this.... Tell them what you think!!!!!


----------



## Nowaker (Apr 5, 2022)

Arimaas said:


> I haven't been following the merger discussions too closely, and now I am so far behind, but am I mistaken in my assumption that it doesn't look like I'll be able to really get any additional places here on the East Coast out of this acquisition as a resale owner?


You'd have to acquire a deed directly from HGVC, or pay $7k to access DRI inventory 6 months out. However, 6 months out isn't even great - it means only leftovers from what direct DRI members leave out.



Arimaas said:


> Is there any reason I should stick around?


Since you said you're on the East coast, and you're no longer interested in Orlando, then no, not really. However, I don't know if HGVC deeds are worth keeping for RCI exchanges, because I'm almost exclusively interested in HGVC properties, so someone else could offer their opinion on RCI. The way I see it, given the yearly club fee of $193, on top of your MF (Blvd 5k Gold is $944.41), the total is $1137.41, and a 2 BR in Gold Crown resort via RCI is 7,680 pts (almost 8,000 pts that you have) + $249 + some resort fees. I think people are making better trades with non-club timeshares.



Arimaas said:


> I'd probably look to sell it for the same price I find a Wyndham dead at, which, may be nothing given the TUG classifieds.


Whenever you make a decision to get rid of it, please let me know. I may be interested.


----------



## Arimaas (Apr 5, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> That appears to be the case. Another option could be to pick up Diamond resale points or weeks. Won't mix with your HGV points but doesn't cost much. Compare Diamond east coast resorts to Wyndham. I am not familiar with east coast.



Im not sure either of Diamonds east coast offerings , but to be honest I’m not very happy with what has happened with HGVC. I’ve only ever been to the Orlando properties. July will be my first trip to SC. And while the properties are nice, they really aren’t much nicer than Wyndham. And Orlando has enough non owners staying on free trips or whatever discounted voucher, that there’s loud parties and marijuana smell everywhere anyway. I don’t find the Orlando properties a five star property. No reason to be in HGVC anymore. Not when they are likely not going to develop the club for us “legacy” folks.


----------



## brp (Apr 5, 2022)

Arimaas said:


> there’s loud parties and marijuana smell everywhere...



But there are negatives too, right? 

Cheers.


----------



## Nowaker (Apr 5, 2022)

Arimaas said:


> marijuana smell everywhere anyway


I smelled it three times on Grand Waikikian balcony. I don't think it's indicative of lack of quality, since Grand Waikikian is top notch. It's probably time to get used to it because the trend isn't going to change.


----------



## Arimaas (Apr 5, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> I smelled it three times on Grand Waikikian balcony. I don't think it's indicative of lack of quality, since Grand Waikikian is top notch. It's probably time to get used to it because the trend isn't going to change.


I think it’s indicative of the type of guest that stays at the facilities. I feel like owners treat the resorts a little better and follow the rules  than the folks on a certificate, but what do I know. I just think Orlando gets a lot of sales pitch free stays. 

I know it’s legal most everywhere now, but  I don’t understand why people think it’s ok, given the no smoking rules. For some reason no one says anything about weed.  You don’t see them smoking cigarettes in the rooms at the same rate. I really hate waking into a place and smelling any type of smoke.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 6, 2022)

Sorry to hear of your issues. I would hate that. We rarely visit Orlando from the west coast. There was a post by an MVC Tugger a few months ago with a similar concern about MJ smoke on balconies at MVC properties in the area. Perhaps this is an Orlando issue? There is a lot of inventory in the area and I could see how it is rented/used for promo purposes.

We were at Lagoon Tower 2x in the past year with lanai, Kingsland, NYC and Vegas (premier floor.) No problems at any stay. All were quiet but probably used by owners since summer/high season.

We had a loud party problem at Fiesta Americana Cabo on winter break a few years ago. We complained and the hotel moved us to a quieter building with an OV. FA is not really HGV though.


----------



## Arimaas (Apr 7, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Sorry to hear of your issues. I would hate that. We rarely visit Orlando from the west coast. There was a post by an MVC Tugger a few months ago with a similar concern about MJ smoke on balconies at MVC properties in the area. Perhaps this is an Orlando issue? There is a lot of inventory in the area and I could see how it is rented/used for promo purposes.
> 
> We were at Lagoon Tower 2x in the past year with lanai, Kingsland, NYC and Vegas (premier floor.) No problems at any stay. All were quiet but probably used by owners since summer/high season.
> 
> We had a loud party problem at Fiesta Americana Cabo on winter break a few years ago. We complained and the hotel moved us to a quieter building with an OV. FA is not really HGV though.



Yeah, I am certain that the glut of inventory in Orlando is the reason for the certificate folks. We are using this years travel to stay in Myrtle. My first time there, so it would be nice to see a different resort. I'm sorry I never got to stay at any of the properties out west, I'm sure California, Hawaii and Colorado are beautiful. But at this point, it just seems silly to keep HGVC on the East Coast with the constant devaluing of the HGVC product. There's just too many other "clubs within a club" at this point. And honestly, the Orlando resorts are nothing special. 

According to my calculations, I'm a little behind rack rate had I just booked direct instead of through HGVC points stayed since my 2017 purchase on my own, but not so far behind that I'm upset (I'm out about $1700, but that's due to the lost year of 2020 which I never re-cooperated with double vacations when everything opened back up). Thanks to TUG, I'm not out the $20-30K I would have been had I not done my research here and bought developer points back in 2017.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 7, 2022)

I completely understand your position @Arimaas. I would consider the same. This is the beauty of resale. $1700 is nothing. You can't lose more than what you paid in resale. Losing 10s of thousands in retail hurts much more.

Have you considered getting one or more high value bucket list trips out of this to make up for your $1700 before you sell? HGV Italy is beautiful. Or trade RCI for a Tradewinds cruise in Carribbean? or Bermuda?

Our trips to Hawaii have given us tremendous savings over rentals.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 7, 2022)

Maybe the problem is Orlando, rather than HGVC? If you have no interest in going to California or Hawaii or Utah or Colorado or Italy and just want to stay in Orlando I'm not sure any timeshare system is worthwhile, there seems to be a glut of hotel rooms in general in Orlando. Likewise Vegas. If those were my preferred destinations I don't know that timeshares, with their intrinsic limitations, would be worth the effort.


----------



## Arimaas (Apr 7, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> Maybe the problem is Orlando, rather than HGVC? If you have no interest in going to California or Hawaii or Utah or Colorado or Italy and just want to stay in Orlando I'm not sure any timeshare system is worthwhile, there seems to be a glut of hotel rooms in general in Orlando. Likewise Vegas. If those were my preferred destinations I don't know that timeshares, with their intrinsic limitations, would be worth the effort.



I think HGVC Orlando leaves a little to be desired. We stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek with my Wyndham units, and that resort is lightyears ahead of most of the HGVC Orlando locations. 

The reason we bought was for the nice rooms - washer, dryer, full kitchen, etc. and we for sure got value out of it. And I got it at resale so at least there's that.


----------



## Arimaas (Apr 7, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I completely understand your position @Arimaas. I would consider the same. This is the beauty of resale. $1700 is nothing. You can't lose more than what you paid in resale. Losing 10s of thousands in retail hurts much more.
> 
> Have you considered getting one or more high value bucket list trips out of this to make up for your $1700 before you sell? HGV Italy is beautiful. Or trade RCI for a Tradewinds cruise in Carribbean? or Bermuda?
> 
> Our trips to Hawaii have been tremendous savings over rentals.



I would love to check out HGVC Europe, Japan or even the Western United States, but with a five an a half year old, we stuck mainly to the East Coast for now. Maybe I will hold on to it for a little longer until my daughter gets older and we can use the other locations.


----------



## brp (Apr 7, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> Maybe the problem is Orlando, rather than HGVC? If you have no interest in going to California or Hawaii or Utah or Colorado or Italy and just want to stay in Orlando I'm not sure any timeshare system is worthwhile, there seems to be a glut of hotel rooms in general in Orlando.



DVC makes sense in Orlando if Disney is a main focus. However, even resale is expensive for DVC now. We were lucky enough to buy our DVC resale in 2008 for about 60% or so of what we could sell it for now. But we go there for Disney, so the location is perfect.

Cheers.


----------



## GTLINZ (Apr 7, 2022)

I bailed on HGVC a few years ago. My kids were not as interested in Orlando anymore. We also loved and used the flexible last minute booking rules that went away. We loved Ocean Oak in HHI but that inventory went away (some move by the developer). We do not care for Myrtle Beach crowds and the FL beach properties were hard to get into (understandable since a voluntary relinquish of a fixed week). We had stayed at Tuscany Village a LOT - it was a home away from home. I do miss it but there are SO many options in Orlando (II getaways are great).  I briefly considered doing a package just to go back there again, but my last package "update" was both brutal and relentless.

We did go to Breckinridge, San Fran (RCI), Coronado (SFX), Del Mar (RCI), Honolulu and Maui (SFX) on HGVC. We also went to Marco, Sanibel and Captiva (Harbourview Villas is spectacular and includes the resort fees). We had 15 years worth of trips and loved it.  Our priority has become driving to the beach and visiting friends and relatives in FL.

I had other timeshares and my deciding factor was RCI.  I also have access to Interval and much prefer it to RCI. We trade into a beach location we love yearly.  We also have access to another beach location thru internal trading. So we just downsized.

I still miss Tuscany village .....


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 7, 2022)

Speaking of marijuana, what were the people smoking who thought they would instantly get access to all the Diamond Resorts at no additional cost????


----------



## Arimaas (Apr 7, 2022)

JohnPaul said:


> Speaking of marijuana, what were the people smoking who thought they would instantly get access to all the Diamond Resorts at no additional cost????



I think we were all thinking that there would be something better than what has been offered, especially given the way HGVC pushed this out.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 7, 2022)

Taken totally objectively this is not only not added value to existing members, it is a devaluation for existing resale only members. There is no other way to put it. Forgive me for thinking an acquisition might actually be, you know, additive.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 7, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> Taken totally objectively this is not only not added value to existing members, it is a devaluation for existing resale only members. There is no other way to put it. Forgive me for thinking an acquisition might actually be, you know, additive.


To be fair, we really don't know if this is a devaluation for resale owners since there are still many unanswered questions from what has been published so far.  From what I have seen, the new resale restrictions could be just for new resale purchases.  I think there is a good possibility that all existing resale owners are grandfathered in with no reduction of benefits.

Kurt


----------



## brp (Apr 7, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> To be fair, we really don't know if this is a devaluation for resale owners since there are still many unanswered questions from what has been published so far.  From what I have seen, the new resale restrictions could be just for new resale purchases.  I think there is a good possibility that all existing resale owners are grandfathered in with no reduction of benefits.
> 
> Kurt



This is what DVC did. Anyone who had already bought resale still get the perks they bought, even those not guaranteed. Thos buying resale after the announcement dates knew what they were buying. Very fair, and we can hope that DVC follow this playbook.

Cheers.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 7, 2022)

The ten month reservations for max Elite will not apply to any resale owners, which is a marked devaluation compared to the 9 month booking window.

Those who now trade into high demand units with low cost resale traders by booking at exactly 9 months or even walking are now SOL. There is no way to spin that as anything other than a devaluation.


----------



## escanoe (Apr 7, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> The ten month reservations for max Elite will not apply to any resale owners, which is a marked devaluation compared to the 9 month booking window.
> 
> Those who now trade into high demand units with low cost resale traders by booking at exactly 9 months or even walking are now SOL. There is no way to spin that as anything other than a devaluation.



I don't think we know if it will interfere with walking yet or not. @Nowaker made some smart posts on that in another thread. I feel like we know enough to know that within HGV Max and the annual rule changes there is a general devaluation to resale (but we have no idea if it is minimal or goes beyond that). I still think there may be some positive changes from the merger to all owners down the road.

But as is always the case with the whims of timesharing ... so much of the future remains unknowable.


----------



## Nowaker (Apr 7, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> From what I have seen, the new resale restrictions could be just for new resale purchases.


There's no resale restrictions. Deed can be resold, as it's been a case for years. HGV Max membership cannot. That's it. HGV Max is like Elite. Neither is transferable to a new owner, except for direct relatives.


----------



## brp (Apr 7, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> There's no resale restrictions. Deed can be resold, as it's been a case for years. HGV Max membership cannot. That's it. HGV Max is like Elite. Neither is transferable to a new owner, except for direct relatives.



There are some interpretations in the various other thread that existing, i.e. "legacy," resale folks might be eligible to pay the $7K to join while new resale folks would not. Unclear one way or another, but it has been put forward.

Cheers.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 7, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> The ten month reservations for max Elite will not apply to any resale owners, which is a marked devaluation compared to the 9 month booking window.
> 
> Those who now trade into high demand units with low cost resale traders by booking at exactly 9 months or even walking are now SOL. There is no way to spin that as anything other than a devaluation.



How can the addition of something you don’t currently have be a devaluation?


----------



## GT75 (Apr 7, 2022)

escanoe said:


> I don't think we know if it will interfere with walking yet or not. @Nowaker made some smart posts on that in another thread. I feel like we know enough to know that within HGV Max and the annual rule changes there is a general devaluation to resale (but we have no idea if it is minimal or goes beyond that). I still think there may be some positive changes from the merger to all owners down the road.


Agree, I still think that the reasons for the changes are purely for sales.    We are already seeing differences of what is being stated from salespeople.   In addition, what is shown on paper during a sales presentation certainly doesn't mean that it works out in practice.     For example, there are many benefits that are shown on the current elite level benefits that aren't worth anything to me because they will never to use by me.   The only one currently worth anything to me (IMO) is the free reservations at the current elite premier.     So again, I suggest that we just wait for the rollout.


----------



## Nowaker (Apr 7, 2022)

brp said:


> i.e. "legacy," resale folks might be eligible to pay the $7K to join while new resale folks would not



The plain reading of the club guide doesn't support that interpretation, IMO. Here's why:

> HGV Max is not available to persons who acquire an ownership interest at a Hilton Grand Vacations resort via the secondary resale market.

Meaning: you don't obtain a HGV Max benefit when you acquire a deed via resale market. (It doesn't mean it precludes you from EVER obtaining this benefit by any qualifying activity.)

> iii. Ala Carte Membership. Other Members may have the option to acquire HGV Max benefits by paying a one-time HGV Max initiation fee.
> Members who obtain HGV Max benefits by means of an additional purchase or ala carte membership as described in items ii and iii above, shall be grandfathered into certain Club benefits and programs and may be referred to as “HGV Max Legacy Members.”

Meaning: pay $7k to obtain HGV Max benefit.


Plain reading is one thing. Then there's also HGVCorp's own interest. Would they decline someone's $7k for basically nothing? Hell no!


----------



## brp (Apr 7, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> The plain reading of the club guide doesn't support that interpretation, IMO. Here's why:
> 
> > HGV Max is not available to persons who acquire an ownership interest at a Hilton Grand Vacations resort via the secondary resale market.



The argument I've seen put forth also based on plain reading centers on verb tense. Note that it says "acquire," which is a present/future tense construct in this regard. It would seem to omit permutations of "acquired," leading to the interpretation (again, just based on wording), that things already acquired might have a grandfathering in this regard.

At least that's the argument I've seen here.



Nowaker said:


> Plain reading is one thing. Then there's also HGVCorp's own interest. Would they decline someone's $7k for basically nothing? Hell no!



In practical measure also this 

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 7, 2022)

There are only a handful of Diamond resorts that I would even want to go to.  So I'm just sticking with HGVC.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 7, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> The ten month reservations for max Elite will not apply to any resale owners, which is a marked devaluation compared to the 9 month booking window.
> 
> Those who now trade into high demand units with low cost resale traders by booking at exactly 9 months or even walking are now SOL. There is no way to spin that as anything other than a devaluation.


We don't know how this will apply in practice.  Most of the messaging has been from sales, and they have incentives to make it sound this way.


----------



## Nowaker (Apr 7, 2022)

brp said:


> The argument I've seen put forth also based on plain reading centers on verb tense.



The thing with legal documents (and club rules are definitely a legal document), is it always defines the current state of the world. If there's a cutoff date for something, it must be specified, just like here:

> Persons who purchase an ownership interest at a Hilton Grand Vacations resort from an HGV Max authorized sales center and join Hilton Grand Vacations Club *after launch of HGV Max shall automatically receive HGV Max benefits*.

"launch of HGV Max" is a point of time. Different rules apply before, different rules apply after.

That said, the interpretation of the below doesn't have anything to do with tenses:

> HGV Max is not available to persons who acquire an ownership interest at a Hilton Grand Vacations resort via the secondary resale market.

Rather, it's a simple statement that you don't obtain HGV Max membership be means of acquiring a resale deed. It doesn't mean it precludes you from EVER obtaining this benefit by any qualifying activity. Qualifying activities for HGV Max are listed in a different section:

> i. Initial Membership. Persons who purchase an ownership interest at a Hilton Grand Vacations resort from an HGV Max authorized sales center and join Hilton Grand Vacations Club after launch of HGV Max shall automatically receive HGV Max benefit
> ii. Additional Purchase. Persons who were Hilton Grand Vacations Club Members prior to the launch of HGV Max and upgrade their Hilton Grand Vacations ownership interest or otherwise purchase an additional Hilton Grand Vacations ownership interest after the launch shall automatically receive HGV Max benefits
> iii.Ala Carte Membership. Other Members may have the option to acquire HGV Max benefits by paying a one-time HGV Max initiation fee.

If resale-only members were precluded from Ala Carte Membership, that would be explicitly stated here. But they said "Other *M*embers" (uppercase member, it's important!). "Other" means "those who are not subject to (i) and (ii)". "Member" has the following meaning:

> Each purchaser of an ownership interest at a Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort is also a member (“Member”) of the Hilton Grand Vacations Club exchange program (also referred to as the “Club”).

Therefore, a resale owner is definitely a "purchaser of an ownership interest at a Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort".

Therefore, as per the current club rules, resale members can acquire Ala Carte Membership in HGV Max by paying $7k.


----------



## brp (Apr 7, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Therefore, as per the current club rules, resale members can acquire Ala Carte Membership in HGV Max by paying $7k.



Oh, I hear (read) what you're saying. OTOH, I've seen plausible arguments both for "resale-only owners can pay the Ala Carte fee" and "resale-only members won't be allowed to pay the Ala Carte fee."

Fortunately, by the time I might even consider doing this, the details will be better fleshed out 

Cheers.


----------



## Nowaker (Apr 7, 2022)

brp said:


> plausible arguments


I'd like to hear these arguments to evaluate their plausibility.


----------



## brp (Apr 7, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> I'd like to hear these arguments to evaluate their plausibility.



They're somewhere in the other threads and I don't recall the details. But they made sense at the time 

Cheers.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 7, 2022)

JohnPaul said:


> How can the addition of something you don’t currently have be a devaluation?


A new group of members now has access to inventory at ten months that previously did not. That reduces my inventory at nine months, thus a devaluation. How much, we will see.


----------



## Nowaker (Apr 7, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> A new group of members now has access to inventory at ten months that previously did not. That reduces my inventory at nine months, thus a devaluation. How much, we will see.


Unlikely. See: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/owner-update-and-hgv-max.336656/post-2763569 and subsequent conversation.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 7, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Unlikely. See: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/owner-update-and-hgv-max.336656/post-2763569 and subsequent conversation.


In practice I am confident those loyalty searches will fill before any manual online reservations, including walks.


----------



## Nowaker (Apr 7, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> In practice I am confident those loyalty searches will fill before any manual online reservations, including walks.


That cannot work. If I start walking 1 month and 1 day out, that is, one day earlier than their alleged & speculated booking priority (wording does not support it's a booking priority - rather, it's a search that books at 9 months out), I'll still win. A confirmed reservation is a confirmed reservation.


----------



## escanoe (Apr 7, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> That cannot work. If I start walking 1 month and 1 day out, that is, one day earlier than their alleged & speculated booking priority (wording does not support it's a booking priority - rather, it's a search that books at 9 months out), I'll still win. A confirmed reservation is a confirmed reservation.



I consider this likley to be a micro-devaluation. My guess is this feature will make it harder for us to book something (already very difficult to book) like the FL affiliates where the lead-in is often not there to walk a reservation. Of course, the person setting up the 10-month search will need to be smart enough to make it just for the first 3 days of the vacation they are hoping for in order for the search to land anything.

I agree with @GT75 above. What we know so far is almost all about marketing and sales. We are hearing a lot of sizzle for what HGVC hopes to sell, but we aren't seeing much of the steak yet.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 7, 2022)

Right, I've said several times I'm not panic selling. We are leaving Lagoon today, and already booked for 2023. We may even buy a bHC deed. But giving someone else booking priority ahead of me is absolutely a devaluation, whether minuscule or enormous only time will tell.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 7, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> That cannot work. If I start walking 1 month and 1 day out, that is, one day earlier than their alleged & speculated booking priority (wording does not support it's a booking priority - rather, it's a search that books at 9 months out), I'll still win. A confirmed reservation is a confirmed reservation.



Why wouldn't you be stopped cold on Month 9 Day 3 when you walk? Your scheme only works if everyone walks Day 1 and 2 and there is no availability to book first 2 days for 10 month elites. What if they walk Day 1 and 2 too?


----------



## Nowaker (Apr 7, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> What if they walk Day 1 and 2 too?


Then they walk, just like me. Can do that without any privileges.


----------



## elaine (Apr 7, 2022)

So, the  “everyone can book non-home resorts at 9 months for most resorts” has been altered to allow for some/many to search at 10 months that will fill before it hits online manual?
Assuming yes, that’s a huge devaluation for us and we’ll use our SW affiliate and deposit only if I need to cancel at a month out. So, the buy where you want to stay mantra is even more important unless you want to book into areas with large supply.


----------



## Nowaker (Apr 7, 2022)

elaine said:


> So, The “everyone can book non-home resorts at 9 months for most resorts” has been altered to allow for some/many to book at 10 months?



I think it's still 9 months, based on the fact the service is called "search request": https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/owner-update-and-hgv-max.336656/post-2763569


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 7, 2022)

+1 @elaine This is an (minor) up-valuation of buying where you want to stay and retail / elite. IMHO both devaluation and up-valuation are small. Still a lot of room for resale and trading if you are smart about it even if you don't buy MAX.


----------



## clominac (Apr 8, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> The thing with legal documents (and club rules are definitely a legal document), is it always defines the current state of the world. If there's a cutoff date for something, it must be specified, just like here:
> 
> > Persons who purchase an ownership interest at a Hilton Grand Vacations resort from an HGV Max authorized sales center and join Hilton Grand Vacations Club *after launch of HGV Max shall automatically receive HGV Max benefits*.
> 
> ...


I wonder then if it makes sense to adjust strategy as resale buyer. Get a cheap deed, pay the $7k hush money, and presto, back to being “special”


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 8, 2022)

Except my understanding is that if yiu acquire resell after the annoucement you are not eligible for HGV MAX.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 8, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Except my understanding is that if yiu acquire resell after the annoucement you are not eligible for HGV MAX.



I think this is a vague statement from HGV (probably on purpose). One could interpret that statement as it just says no resale purchases will enroll you into HGV Max. They want us to think we need to purchase from them to be part of Max. My guess is that salesman will not offer resale owners the ability to enroll at first, but will at some point in the future.


----------



## GTLINZ (Apr 8, 2022)

It appears sales now has another shiny object to use during presentations. "Elite only thru buying from us" was the original, and now they have a second (at least for a while). The value of both will be debated. But I think you have to give them credit on this approach.....


----------



## elaine (Apr 8, 2022)

Time will tell how the 10 month elite/max/whatever search really affects things. But not getting another week until I see.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 8, 2022)

elaine said:


> . . . But not getting another week until I see.



This is what I would advise as well unless it was a week where I wanted .


----------



## Nowaker (Apr 12, 2022)

Arimaas said:


> but with a five an a half year old, we stuck mainly to the East Coast for now


We did 1-2 week roadtrips with 3 kids, starting when one was just an infant. Live in Texas - roadtripped NM/AZ/NV/UT/CO/CA/WY several times with different combinations, as well as FL. It's doable. Just train your kids from early days.


----------



## Arimaas (Apr 12, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> We did 1-2 week roadtrips with 3 kids, starting when one was just an infant. Live in Texas - roadtripped NM/AZ/NV/UT/CO/CA/WY several times with different combinations, as well as FL. It's doable. Just train your kids from early days.


If vacation time wasn’t an issue we would make the trip out west. Unfortunately with a limited  amount of time I’m restricted to where we go and when.


----------



## Nowaker (Apr 12, 2022)

Arimaas said:


> If vacation time wasn’t an issue we would make the trip out west. Unfortunately with a limited amount of time I’m restricted to where we go and when.


Ah, so the vacation time. Yeah, that sucks. With limited time off, driving is a waste of time, and flying with younger kids is such a PITA. When we drive, we can stop whenever we want, go wherever we want, and so on. And if they fight, so be it, at least we don't have people staring at us.

That said, I booked Big Island for Christmas/NYE... We're going to take a risk and see if our three kids between ages 10 and 7 grew up _enough_ to behave like humans while traveling...


----------



## aussiejeff (Apr 14, 2022)

californiarob said:


> Apr 05, 2022 (edited)
> So HGVC and Diamond will still technically be separate until enough owners upgrade to HGVC MAX... And/or HGVC sells enough new "points packages in the HGVC MAX trust.... Very disappointed that HGVC was selling the Diamond acquisition as growth i properties that owners will have access to yet, even those that upgraded last year are being required to upgrade again if you want to participate in the MAX program opening up the soon to be rebranded Diamond properties.... I imagine that Diamond owners will have some expenses to bring many of the resorts up to Hilton standards.... I told them to suck wind during my presentation. They sold the Diamond acquisition as something we would have access to last year. But. NOOOO.... Only of you give us more money.... Even at HGVC Elite status.... Even after upgrading less than a year ago.... HGVC and Diamond owners alike should push back hard on this.... Tell them what you think!!!!!


As an Elite plus member, I too have always been sold on new products coming online. This acquisition should have provided an opportunity to reward those who have supported the HGVC business. I am still hopeful that some of the properties will be merged across to HGVC. Looking at the inventory though I am not concerned. HGVC has never been a viable option in Europe and Asia where we like to holiday also. This decision just reinforces our view that we have enough points with the Hilton group. If we need more we will look at resales or perhaps buy some Wyndham which has a bigger presence Downunder.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 14, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> It's doable. Just train your kids from early days.



This strategy works for flying as well.


----------

